# Weird mineral creek find.



## DFW Digger (Jun 3, 2020)

2ft by 3ft 2inches thick. Dug out of clay bank in dallas. Thought it was petrified wood planks, after car wash realized it some mineral. Any rocks hound on here. Thinking calcite maybe. Debating on going back after the rest.  Almost looks like 3D NYC  (Big City)Painting.


----------



## willong (Jun 3, 2020)

DFW Digger said:


> 2ft by 3ft 2inches thick. Dug out of clay bank in dallas. Thought it was petrified wood planks, after car wash realized it some mineral. Any rocks hound on here. Thinking calcite maybe. Debating on going back after the rest.  Almost looks like 3D NYC  (Big City)Painting.



Asbestos, maybe?  Be careful until you know for sure!  I'd bag it and check with a geology professor at your local college.

EDIT:  Not likely asbestos if it is real hard like a "rock."


----------



## J.R. Collector (Jun 3, 2020)

I love find cool mineral rocks and geodes when digging! I have a spot for them in my cabnet next to some bottles. Your rocks look very interesting.


----------



## DFW Digger (Jun 3, 2020)

Thanks for the reply not much asbestos In texas, i am a licensed inspector and manager for it. Going for my recert test tomorrow. We do have mica and pyrite around. But i think calcite as it was found in limestone creek. I keep samples too in the flower bed.


----------



## willong (Jun 10, 2020)

Sarasota941 said:


> I love find cool mineral rocks and geodes when digging! I have a spot for them in my cabnet next to some bottles. Your rocks look very interesting.


That's a dandy assortment! I noticed the shark teeth right off.  Are the two adjacent ring-shaped items fishing weights? 
Did you find the geodes in FL also?
Nice cabinet too.


----------



## FreeRangeAsparagus (Jun 10, 2020)

My dad is a geologist, his best guesses are either talc or gypsum.


----------



## Dave in Waukegan (Jun 23, 2020)

I believe that it is gypsum.
I've seen it weathered like that in Mexico.


----------



## DFW Digger (Jun 24, 2020)

Thank you Dave and free range. There is a talc and limestone mine 45 miles from the spot. So y'all maybe right one the money. It displays very well in the flower garden. Hope it holds up to the elements. Thanks Sam


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 28, 2020)

DFW Digger said:


> 2ft by 3ft 2inches thick. Dug out of clay bank in dallas. Thought it was petrified wood planks, after car wash realized it some mineral. Any rocks hound on here. Thinking calcite maybe. Debating on going back after the rest.  Almost looks like 3D NYC  (Big City)Painting.


Looks like quartz. This is honey calcite. Cut in half and polished on one side.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## greendirt330 (Sep 3, 2020)

Gypsum/Selenite


----------



## greendirt330 (Sep 3, 2020)

Very cool !!!


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Dec 30, 2020)

I would also agree with Gypsum or selenite. Should be able to scratch it with your fingernail.
Calcite would be  harder but could be scratched with an iron nail. 

Cliff


----------

